# Are you going to join the Class Action Lawsuit again the SBA for the EIDL Grant?



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

I just got my rejection letter because I'm not in a low income community.
I'm still entitled to my remaining $9,000 of EIDL grant money because that's the way the Cares Act was written.
Are you going to wait and see if they fix it and give you your full $10,000 or are you going to join a class action lawsuit soon?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I have no reason to join the class action. I got the full 10,000 advance


----------



## JJGold (Jun 29, 2018)

It's a "Targeted" program and the SBA sent out emails to those (of us) that live in qualifying areas. Clicked on the link in their email, completed the paperwork, and voila, $10,000 (tax free) deposited into my bank.


----------



## Ubercraft (Dec 22, 2014)

JJGold said:


> It's a "Targeted" program and the SBA sent out emails to those (of us) that live in qualifying areas. Clicked on the link in their email, completed the paperwork, and voila, $10,000 (tax free) deposited into my bank.


Do you live in a qualifying area? I don't but I still got that targeted email. Are you saying I should still apply for it?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Sal29 said:


> I just got my rejection letter because I'm not in a low income community.
> I'm still entitled to my remaining $9,000 of EIDL grant money because that's the way the Cares Act was written.
> Are you going to wait and see if they fix it and give you your full $10,000 or are you going to join a class action lawsuit soon?


I tried to figure out if I was in a low income hood but could not find an answer.
I will let them decide even though I find that stipulation dumb and approaching racist.
Everyone knows that poor people can live in rich towns.
I don't know any other loan everything


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Ubercraft said:


> Do you live in a qualifying area? I don't but I still got that targeted email. Are you saying I should still apply for it?


I keep getting info targeted to restaurant owners and or workers.


----------



## Angela Cheeseman (Mar 22, 2018)

JJGold said:


> It's a "Targeted" program and the SBA sent out emails to those (of us) that live in qualifying areas. Clicked on the link in their email, completed the paperwork, and voila, $10,000 (tax free) deposited into my bank.


Did you have to prove that you lost income? I haven't lost income, actually made quite a bit more, but everything is more expensive!


----------



## Copper Skinned Drummer (Feb 10, 2021)

Sal29 said:


> I just got my rejection letter because I'm not in a low income community.
> I'm still entitled to my remaining $9,000 of EIDL grant money because that's the way the Cares Act was written.
> Are you going to wait and see if they fix it and give you your full $10,000 or are you going to join a class action lawsuit soon?


Why are you stealing from people of color? Greedy whitemen always taking from the minorities.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I got the targeted email as well. AND there is no reality in which my zip code qualifies (I looked).

btw, the possibility of a judge certifying a class action suit is like zero.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> I tried to figure out if I was in a low income hood but could not find an answer.
> I will let them decide even though I find that stipulation dumb and approaching racist.
> Everyone knows that poor people can live in rich towns.
> I don't know any other loan everything


They have a link on their website and I believe it's posted a couple times here on the Forum. You type in your address and it will show you if you're in a low income area or not. It's not the city you live in that determines if you're in a low-income Community or not. Is on a much smaller scale. I live in Denver which definitely is not low income but my census tract is for the part of town I live in


Angela Cheeseman said:


> Did you have to prove that you lost income? I haven't lost income, actually made quite a bit more, but everything is more expensive!


Yes you have to show you have eight consecutive weeks somewhere last year that is 25 or 30% less than the same 8 weeks the year before


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Sal29 said:


> I just got my rejection letter because I'm not in a low income community.
> I'm still entitled to my remaining $9,000 of EIDL grant money because that's the way the Cares Act was written.
> Are you going to wait and see if they fix it and give you your full $10,000 or are you going to join a class action lawsuit soon?


I got the email inviting me to apply, but I don't live in a low income community, so I didn't bother. I'd be happy to join a class action. How many times does Congress have to pass a law calling for the full $10k before the SBA just gives it out?!


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

JJGold said:


> Clicked on the link in their email, completed the paperwork, and voila, $10,000 (tax free) deposited into my bank.


No "voila" here.

Been waiting 2+ months, like so many (most?) others, for this so-called 21 day or less process.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> They have a link on their website and I believe it's posted a couple times here on the Forum. You type in your address and it will show you if you're in a low income area or not. It's not the city you live in that determines if you're in a low-income Community or not. Is on a much smaller scale. I live in Denver which definitely is not low income but my census tract is for the part of town I live in
> 
> Yes you have to show you have eight consecutive weeks somewhere last year that is 25 or 30% less than the same 8 weeks the year before


Thanks for that information.


----------



## Angela Cheeseman (Mar 22, 2018)

Yes, thank you for the information! I still have not received a denial letter for the regular (not targeted) EIDL, but it hasn't been 21 days, so holding out hope!!


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

the mooch thread lol


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Angela Cheeseman said:


> Yes, thank you for the information! I still have not received a denial letter for the regular (not targeted) EIDL, but it hasn't been 21 days, so holding out hope!!


Same with me. 
I keep getting info from SBA about loans for restaurant owners or workers.
Kind of annoying.
My income dropped 70 thousand dollars and I sent my bank statement showing I worked in Feb.
If I get turned down because of my address it will make zero sense.
If I were giving odds I would say 35% chance of getting it.


----------



## JJGold (Jun 29, 2018)

Angela Cheeseman said:


> Did you have to prove that you lost income? I haven't lost income, actually made quite a bit more, but everything is more expensive!


Yes, I had to show lost income. They asked for 2019 & 2020 monthly revenue numbers. I was on unemployment for Q2 so it was easy to show the lost revenue from rideshare.


----------



## JJGold (Jun 29, 2018)

Ubercraft said:


> Do you live in a qualifying area? I don't but I still got that targeted email. Are you saying I should still apply for it?


Yes, my address is in a qualifying area. Across the street from me is not, lol. On the SBA site there is a link to enter your address and it will tell you whether you're in a qualifying area or not.


----------



## JJGold (Jun 29, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> No "voila" here.
> 
> Been waiting 2+ months, like so many (most?) others, for this so-called 21 day or less process.


I waited 30 days, checked on the status only to realize that I didn't hit the "send to process" button. I was kicking myself, since it clearly states in the email I received that I only had 30 days from the date of the email to apply. Clicked "send to process" and received the $10,000 4 days later.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Angela Cheeseman said:


> Yes, thank you for the information! I still have not received a denial letter for the regular (not targeted) EIDL, but it hasn't been 21 days, so holding out hope!!


When did you apply for the EIDL! that shouldn't be an issue to get


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

JJGold said:


> Yes, I had to show lost income. They asked for 2019 & 2020 monthly revenue numbers. I was on unemployment for Q2 so it was easy to show the lost revenue from rideshare.


Sadly the fact that your business took a beating is only one factor.
If your address is in an area deemed unsatisfactory you will be turned down.
This may be the basis of the class action suit


JJGold said:


> Yes, I had to show lost income. They asked for 2019 & 2020 monthly revenue numbers. I was on unemployment for Q2 so it was easy to show the lost revenue from rideshare.


The asked for my schedule C for 2020 which showed my huge loss clearly.
Then they asked for my bank statement for Feb. which showed my earnings from Uber and Lyft.
I have not heard from SBA in about 2 weeks. 
I also have no idea how to check the status of my loan and how to enter the SBA portal.
I do get tons of information about there Restaurant based loan they are rolling out in early May.


----------



## Angela Cheeseman (Mar 22, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> When did you apply for the EIDL! that shouldn't be an issue to get


About 19 days ago  It says it should be processed within 21 days.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

JJGold said:


> Yes, my address is in a qualifying area. Across the street from me is not, lol. On the SBA site there is a link to enter your address and it will tell you whether you're in a qualifying area or not.


That is a perfect example of why the address stipulation makes zero sense.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Angela Cheeseman said:


> About 19 days ago  It says it should be processed within 21 days.


My address did not disqualify or automatically kick me out.
I did get a letter asking for my driver's license both front and back.
My bank statement for Feb. 2020.
My schedule C for 2020.
They also called me on the phone and asked for those 3 things.
They obviously know my address as it's on my application and my current SBA loan.
They also said I qualified for a 13 thousand dollar loan.
This Friday will be 2 weeks since my 2nd vaccine shot.
I plan on easing back into driving starting Saturday May 1st.
Part of me is anxious while part of me apprehensive.


----------



## Angela Cheeseman (Mar 22, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> My address did not disqualify or automatically kick me out.
> I did get a letter asking for my driver's license both front and back.
> My bank statement for Feb. 2020.
> My schedule C for 2020.
> ...


Good luck! Although, I am sure you will be fine! I work every day and never had the COVID. (I was sick for two days last year but it was before mass testing, if I had it, it was nothing more than a cold and weakness, got some sunlight and took some supplements and it went away!). I live in a income-based housing, so for that part I would qualify for the targeted funding, but I did not make less money, I've actually made more. I was hoping for the regular EIDL funding not the targeted one, so we will see I guess!!


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Copper Skinned Drummer said:


> Why are you stealing from people of color? Greedy whitemen always taking from the minorities.


My parents neighborhood used to be 95% white when I was in high school , but now it's only 79% white and 13% Asian. Isn't that diverse enough for me to get the $10,000 EIDL grant? Just how "culturally enriched" does a neighborhood have to be to get the Full $10,000 Eidl grant?




__





Census profile: Montgomeryville, PA


Census data for Montgomeryville, PA (pop. 13,319), including age, race, sex, income, poverty, marital status, education and more.




censusreporter.org


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Angela Cheeseman said:


> Good luck! Although, I am sure you will be fine! I work every day and never had the COVID. (I was sick for two days last year but it was before mass testing, if I had it, it was nothing more than a cold and weakness, got some sunlight and took some supplements and it went away!). I live in a income-based housing, so for that part I would qualify for the targeted funding, but I did not make less money, I've actually made more. I was hoping for the regular EIDL funding not the targeted one, so we will see I guess!!


Thanks for that information.
That does make me feel more secure in driving.
I am glad you did better during the pandemic.
I have looked at some quests and incentives and these are similar to surges in the day.
I am sure that traffic is lighter as well which certainly helps enjoyment.
I have a feeling that drivers will remain scarce until UI ends in Sept.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Angela Cheeseman said:


> About 19 days ago  It says it should be processed within 21 days.


I think that's their Universal answer to everything. When these loans started over a year ago it was taking minimum of six weeks. Even with my targeted advance, they said the same thing and it took 8 weeks. Have they requested you to sign paperwork for the 4506-t?


Angela Cheeseman said:


> Good luck! Although, I am sure you will be fine! I work every day and never had the COVID. (I was sick for two days last year but it was before mass testing, if I had it, it was nothing more than a cold and weakness, got some sunlight and took some supplements and it went away!). I live in a income-based housing, so for that part I would qualify for the targeted funding, but I did not make less money, I've actually made more. I was hoping for the regular EIDL funding not the targeted one, so we will see I guess!!


I worked the entire pandemic as well and I have not got covid-19 that I know of either. 

For the regular loan you don't have to show a loss of income that was only for the targeted advance so you should be fine



Sal29 said:


> My parents neighborhood used to be 95% white when I was in high school , but now it's only 79% white and 13% Asian. Isn't that diverse enough for me to get the $10,000 EIDL grant? Just how "culturally enriched" does a neighborhood have to be to get the Full $10,000 Eidl grant?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To get the full $10,000 you have to have suffered a loss of 30% income demonstrated by an 8 week period Last year compared to the same eight week period The year before and living in a low-income Community. It has nothing to do with the racial demographics.



Jimmy44 said:


> Thanks for that information.
> That does make me feel more secure in driving.
> I am glad you did better during the pandemic.
> I have looked at some quests and incentives and these are similar to surges in the day.
> ...


And this is exactly why us drivers who drove the entire pandemic banked and we will continue driving and stacking the bills in preparation for an oversaturated Market when the unemployment ends. I guarantee everyone sitting at home is not able to build up any sort of emergency funds. Then they are going to flood the market when unemployment Runs Out while relying on Rideshare income only to be able to cover all of their bills in a grossly over saturated Market. It's a recipe for disaster.


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

Sal29 said:


> I just got my rejection letter because I'm not in a low income community.
> I'm still entitled to my remaining $9,000 of EIDL grant money because that's the way the Cares Act was written.
> Are you going to wait and see if they fix it and give you your full $10,000 or are you going to join a class action lawsuit soon?


No. I got my money and that lawsuit would go actually go no where. Try for a ppp loan. You play your cards right it will be 100% forgivable.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

ldriva said:


> No. I got my money and that lawsuit would go actually go no where. Try for a ppp loan. You play your cards right it will be 100% forgivable.


You know it seems like everyone in this thread are intelligent and reasonable people trying to do what is right.
It amazes me how the govt. has made things so unclear.
It's like everyone has a different take on the loans and qualifications etc.
I went through the same thing this time last year and it was almost by accident that I got the 1000 dollar grant and 1000 dollar loan.
Even with the current loan I am applying for I could not tell you exactly what it is. 
I hear all these letters PPP EIDL advanced loan and to be perfectly honest I don't know if I applied for the right one or not.
There is also a company named Wormbly or something like that that seems to be an arm of SBA but I could not verify that.
I have heard things about using a local bank who works with the SBA for your loan. But I don't know how that works iether.
There should be a central place where you can send them your information. They feed this information into a data base and presto this is what your entitled to spits out.
Then it tells you how to apply and any additional info. they may need.
There are people in this thread that are amazing in there grasp of the various loans and programs.
Those people or people like them should be on 24/7 phone lines answering questions.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> You know it seems like everyone in this thread are intelligent and reasonable people trying to do what is right.
> It amazes me how the govt. has made things so unclear.
> It's like everyone has a different take on the loans and qualifications etc.
> I went through the same thing this time last year and it was almost by accident that I got the 1000 dollar grant and 1000 dollar loan.
> ...


Womply not Wormbly 🤣


Those of us that have a grasp on these loans have taken the time to research the details. The same research that everyone should be doing if they are interested in obtaining these loans. This is research that should be done before you even apply. To be honest it amazes me how many people have applied for such loans and have absolutely no clue as to how they work. Like how are you going to borrow money from someone and not have any clue as to the terms? Especially from the federal government! For those of you who have not taken the time to research the details of the loan, how the hell do you plan on paying it back or get it forgiven, if that applies? How do you even know what the hell you're allowed to use not without researching the details?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Womply not Wormbly 🤣
> 
> 
> Those of us that have a grasp on these loans have taken the time to research the details. The same research that everyone should be doing if they are interested in obtaining these loans. This is research that should be done before you even apply. To be honest it amazes me how many people have applied for such loans and have absolutely no clue as to how they work. Like how are you going to borrow money from someone and not have any clue as to the terms? Especially from the federal government! For those of you who has not taken the time to research the details of the loan, how the hell do you plan on paying it back or get it forgiven, if that applies? How do you even know what the hell you're allowed to use not without researching the details?


Your knowledge is incredible.
You have the ability to see things very clearly that others like myself do not.
Once I became eligible for the loan I did check out all the terms.
To me it's getting to that point where you can decide if you want the loan or not.
I guess the fact that I am aware of Wombly means I signed up for the correct loan.
So by using Wombly that eliminates the need to use your local bank for a loan ?
On the positive side my Prius had a SPA day and is all spiffed up ready to get back on the road Saturday May 1st.


----------



## Angela Cheeseman (Mar 22, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> I think that's their Universal answer to everything. When these loans started over a year ago it was taking minimum of six weeks. Even with my targeted advance, they said the same thing and it took 8 weeks. Have they requested you to sign paperwork for the 4506-t?
> 
> I worked the entire pandemic as well and I have not got covid-19 that I know of either.
> 
> ...


I have several streams of income! Also, I have been working for Uber for at least 5 years now (currently just doing Eats, but it's profitable and picking up in my local area ... I used to have to drive into Philly to make money on Eats, but I stopped going there March 15, 2020 when they decided to release the criminals from prison bc of Covid) Thanks for the info on the Eidl loan ... The one thing I intend to use it for is repairs for my vehicle (2008 Jeep Liberty ... no roast needed) ... It's a win-win for me  If I get the loan, the plan is to drop her off at the shop, then hop on a train and take my daughter to Disney for her first time ever and she is 16! I used the stimulus to buy bug out gear, everything is ultra light and I can fit it in our backpacks and we can go legit anywhere!! (I have a lot of issues and sensitivities and like having my own things, including food and water, when I travel so it's nice that they make everything so light, small and packable now!!)


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Angela Cheeseman said:


> I have several streams of income! Also, I have been working for Uber for at least 5 years now (currently just doing Eats, but it's profitable and picking up in my local area ... I used to have to drive into Philly to make money on Eats, but I stopped going there March 15, 2020 when they decided to release the criminals from prison bc of Covid) Thanks for the info on the Eidl loan ... The one thing I intend to use it for is repairs for my vehicle (2008 Jeep Liberty ... no roast needed) ... It's a win-win for me  If I get the loan, the plan is to drop her off at the shop, then hop on a train and take my daughter to Disney for her first time ever and she is 16! I used the stimulus to buy bug out gear, everything is ultra light and I can fit it in our backpacks and we can go legit anywhere!! (I have a lot of issues and sensitivities and like having my own things, including food and water, when I travel so it's nice that they make everything so light, small and packable now!!)


Sounds great. 
16 is the time to do it.
Still young enough to enjoy it.
Old enough to relate to you as an adult.
Have fun !


----------



## MrDude (Mar 27, 2019)

Copper Skinned Drummer said:


> Why are you stealing from people of color? Greedy whitemen always taking from the minorities.


Lol, the lazy ones I see sitting on the stoop of their taxpayer subsidized housing, being useless and contributing nothing to society.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## StillBroke (Jun 4, 2021)

Sal29 said:


> I just got my rejection letter because I'm not in a low income community.
> I'm still entitled to my remaining $9,000 of EIDL grant money because that's the way the Cares Act was written.
> Are you going to wait and see if they fix it and give you your full $10,000 or are you going to join a class action lawsuit soon?


I'm spitting mad. My friend who is in the EXACT SAME BOAT as I got it and because of the boneheaded map, I'm out of the running. I have a higher overhead and this grant would have saved me.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

StillBroke said:


> I'm spitting mad. My friend who is in the EXACT SAME BOAT as I got it and because of the boneheaded map, I'm out of the running. I have a higher overhead and this grant would have saved me.


I never heard of a loan being predicated on where you live.
It's by far the dumbest criteria I have ever heard.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> I never heard of a loan being predicated on where you live.


well, all loans are. But in this case they were 'targeted' to certain areas. I checked the map; I'd have to travel pretty far to get to one of those specially target areas. No big deal. After sending the IRS form for the SBA to get my taxes I never heard back from them. guess they didn't have the heart to send me a 'turn down' letter. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Angela Cheeseman (Mar 22, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> I never heard of a loan being predicated on where you live.
> It's by far the dumbest criteria I have ever heard.


I did receive the email stating I might qualify because I live in a targeted area (my rent is income-based) so I would qualify on that front, but I didn't make less money so I didn't apply for the targeted loan. It gives you up to 10,000, so if you received 6,000 for the first loan, they would add another 4,000.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> I never heard of a loan being predicated on where you live.
> It's by far the dumbest criteria I have ever heard.


 They're not predicting a loan based off where you live. The targeted Advance is not a loan. You're not required to pay it back and there's no steps you need to take to get a forgiven. it is automatically forgiven. If there was any risk of you having to have to pay it back, then it could be argued a loan. Which would make the address based criteria discriminatory



Angela Cheeseman said:


> I did receive the email stating I might qualify because I live in a targeted area (my rent is income-based) so I would qualify on that front, but I didn't make less money so I didn't apply for the targeted loan. It gives you up to 10,000, so if you received 6,000 for the first loan, they would add another 4,000.


 the amount up to $10,000 is based off your original advance and it's a set dollar amount that has no correlation with the amount of your loan. My original loan was $34,000 with $1000 Advance, followed by $9000 targeted advance


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> They're not predicting a loan based off where you live. The targeted Advance is not a loan. You're not required to pay it back and there's no steps you need to take to get a forgiven. it is automatically forgiven. If there was any risk of you having to have to pay it back, then it could be argued a loan. Which would make the address based criteria discriminatory
> 
> the amount up to $10,000 is based off your original advance and it's a set dollar amount that has no correlation with the amount of your loan. My original loan was $34,000 with $1000 Advance, followed by $9000 targeted advance


I got a $1000 grant and $1000 dollar loan.
I wish they had sites where you could go and get help.


----------

